# Acoustic Panels



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

I just finished building and installing 4 acoustic panels for my home theatre room. The panels are 3.5 inches thick and 3 feet height X 2 feet wide. 

My question is how high can these be installed from the floor. I have an 8 foot height room and I currently have them installed at 40" off the floor. Are they effective at this height?

Aesthetically they look good at that height but acoustically I am not sure.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's pretty high - especially if you're using them for reflection points on the side wall. Avg seated ear height is usually around 40-42" so you're barely catching the reflection zone. Normally, with 2x4 panels, we start them 24" off the floor.

Bryan


----------



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

I had a feeling they were to high, I have a couch up against the wall and I wanted the 3 panels on that wall to be the same height so that is why I picked the height of 40". I guess I need to move them down a bit. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

It might not be a bad idea to try the mirror for the reflection points - if you're interested. Just place a mirror on the wall, and figure out where the speaker appears - when you're seated..

I've modeled mine - but to tell you the truth, they are no where near where I guessed they'd be!

On that note, I need to build/install a couple panels too (I have the fiberglass..)


----------



## Norman Varney (Jan 13, 2011)

Do the mirror trick and mark both speakers on each surface. If desirable, you might be able to catch both if you mount it horizontally. Ideally, mount the center of the panel where you see the midrange and the tweeter and treat 2' of the area. This should attenuate that first order reflection down to about 500 Hz.


----------



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, I hadnt heard about the mirror trick unfortunatley I think my couch is going to be in the way to treat my front left and I have no wall on my right side front speaker. I will play around with the placement and see what I can come up with. For sure I will bring them down to at least 2 feet off the floor.


----------

